# Traser H3 Tritium Watches



## RobE (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi all (first post),

I was wondering whether anyone here could give me some advice.

I'm thinking of getting a tritum lit watch.

I'm looking in the sub Â£100 range and I've seen the Traser/H3 p5900 and the Smith & Wesson Tritium watches on the internet.

Has anyone had any experience good/bad with either of these watches?

And has anyone ever imported from america? Will there be duties etc?

Thanks

edit by Moderator to remove links


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Rob









If it were me I think I prefer the Traser watches, both use identical vials so its really down to your preference, as for duties yes you will probably have to pay them, depending on how its sent and declared, if its coming from a retailer then I doubt you will get away with it....


----------



## RobE (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like it will probably be the non-hassle option then


----------

